# The start of the EL&L Railroad (my new layout)



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just getting back into Model Railroading after a 30 year break (raising kids, work, other priorities......you know). Now, after retiring from Firefighting and being a Residential remodeling contractor, I now have the time and the money to get into a good size HO layout (for the grandkids, I told the wife.....easier to justify the $$$$).

Anyway, started the layout construction today. I have a 20 ft. x 11 ft room in the basement that I promised the wife she could have 4 feet along the end wall to have for storage. It will be perfect because the storage will be behind the door opening to the room, so that leaves me a 16 ft, x 11 ft x 13 ft U shaped room perfect for my layout.

Here's a pic of the progress today.


First pic is 16' long and an area 5' wide which narrows down to 30" wide .....



And then rounds the corner along the 11 ft wall and 30" wide again......


which then leads to a 13 ft long section that is mostly 30" wide and flares out to 3' 6" wide at the end.

It will have a double mainline figure 8 loop from each end of the layout with several spurs off the mainline to various industries and small villages. Two main towns (Eli and Lincoln) and at least one village (Lucasville) , hence the name of the Railroad, The EL&L (names of my grandkids)

More to come as progress continues.........


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good start. Mine is in about the same phase right now, though I'm O scale. Good luck!


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

Though not a very good picture, here is a scale drawing of the layout.
The yard at the top of the photo will have to wait, as I have to install a sump pit in that corner (a project coming this summer).



As you can see, there will be a bridge over the walkway for the double mainline. I think it will be easier to make it fixed and just duck under it.


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok, got the double main line done and up and running. Want to get it running smoothly with no derailment issues before I start the next layer up with the spur lines and sidings. Base benchwork is 40" off the floor and bridges on mainline is 44". I will start to work up to each end of the benchwork to a 48" height, that will be a town at each end (Eli & Lincoln).

Here is a video of the double main line so far with trains running.

https://youtu.be/REwHZHqszAg


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, great progress, your not messing around. Looking good, can't wait to see more updates.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's going to be a very nice layout, making good progress and some nice track work.
Very nice track plan as well. Good job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Keep us posted.

Magic


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, it is easier to make a 'duck under' bridge...BUT DON'[T DO IT.

I have one. It is a royal pain to have to get down and crawl under.
It can actually discourage you from running your trains. I would change
mine to a lift but for 4 tracks entering it at various angles. It would
be a nightmare to align.

You can build a nice lift or hinge 'bridge' that can carry your trains
smoothly across. When designing it provide for alignment pins and
also electric circuits that will cut power to an isolated section of track
at both stationary ends.

Don


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

DonR said:


> Yes, it is easier to make a 'duck under' bridge...BUT DON'[T DO IT.
> 
> I have one. It is a royal pain to have to get down and crawl under.
> It can actually discourage you from running your trains. I would change
> ...


Thanks, Don, for the advice on the bridge. I ended up making separations in the framing (roadbed) and kept track joints a couple of inches back from that so when and if I have to change it to a hinged, or most likely a lift out, it can be easily done. 

And I did make nice little stops around each end to make sure that it lines up correctly. All I will have to do is cut the tracks with a dremel cutoff wheel and wire the bridge section. So far, it hasn't been bad to get under the bridge as it is a 42" off the floor and the aisle is 30" wide. 

I have a little mechanics dolly chair that I sit on and roll under- works good. But I am sure, as you said, I will get sick of that pretty quick. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking good. Keep at it.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice. Looking forward to watching it progress.

Mark


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Most excellent! You will have great action on there!


----------



## richs75 (Jan 21, 2016)

Started to work the track up from the double main line level (actually bottom 2 levels) up to the top level. Basically the double mainline starts at 40" (above the floor (ATF) - benchtop height) and does kind of a figure 8 with the bridges located 44" ATF. Started the roadbed up to 48" ATF and leveled out a large area for spurs and yards for the City of Eli. Here is where I will have a few industries and city buildings including a housing district.

First pic is of the mainline level and start up ramp (center of pic- white painted plywood). The gap to the center right will be a bridge on the grade up. Ended up having to increase the grade to 3%.



Next, I have added the leveled out area that will be the city of Eli.



Here, a little farther away shot to get the bigger picture.



Now, on another thread, they were talking about benchwork, and how strong to build it. Some were saying they could kick there benchwork and it wouldn't move, others saying they could stand on theirs. Well, I am proud to say I can stand on mine. Had to get up there to screw it down and may have to to build the scenery and buildings up there and work my way out.


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Ouch, went dark in 2016. Wonder what happened.


----------

